# Holy Grail at 40 Days



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 22, 2019)

Lots of little Grails.


----------



## novitius (Apr 23, 2019)

Very nice! I have HOly Grail Kush running right now also. I only had 1 seed so no pheno hunting on this one. How many did y0u pop?


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 23, 2019)

novitius said:


> Very nice! I have HOly Grail Kush running right now also. I only had 1 seed so no pheno hunting on this one. How many did y0u pop?


Mine are from clone and these are my last 5.
I'll throw them outside for reveg, I guess, maybe keep them alive, we bred out all but the one short fat pheno.
I want to work on other things,  maybe do some exotics.


----------



## novitius (Apr 24, 2019)

I understand that. How did you like the smoke? Not enough to keep it around indefinitely I guess huh? It has a good rep. I think I might have the short fat pheno.


----------



## JGVermont1965 (Apr 25, 2019)

novitius said:


> I understand that. How did you like the smoke? Not enough to keep it around indefinitely I guess huh? It has a good rep. I think I might have the short fat pheno.


Actually,  it's really nice smoke, I'm really leaning towards throwing them out to re-veg so I can clone them, I forgot how much they actually produce and they're an easy plant to grow, bug and mildew resistant and they can handle it if  you screw up the watering schedule.


----------

